# Harry Kupfer



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The director Harry Kupfer has died.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought his Bayreuth _Fliegende Holländer_ was brilliant; I'm not sure his Ring has worn as well. Like many noteworthy directors, his work was a mixed bag. But still, a distinguished career.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I love his Der Ring des Nibelungen, controversial but good enough for me.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There are two rings on record, the first one was I think the first production of its kind in Bayreuth, lasers etc; the second is at Barcelona. I thought the Bayreuth performance was not necessarily the most inspiring (I'm not very keen on Anne Evans, for example) but nevertheless I was glad to have seen it for the production. The opening of Rheinegold is special even now.






I saw the Barcelona DVD at a friend's house, I liked it very much, I remember it had some ideas . . . but beyond that, _what _the ideas were, I've gone a blank!


----------

